

Linux Popularity Sparks Salary Jump - sytelus
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/02/10/linux-popularity-sparks-salary-jump

======
tosseraccount
Linux expert "technologists" are making $84K/year. With that kind of Jack,
they could afford an efficiency apartment in Palo Alto. There must be a
"shortage".

